# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Aliyev: 'Türkiye ile devam edemeyiz'

## bozok

*'Türkiye ile devam edemeyiz'*

*29.01.2010 / MİLLİYET*



_Azerbaycan Cumhurbaşkanı İlham Aliyev, Türkiye’nin Azeri doğalgazı için ödediği fiyatın düşük olduğunu belirterek, “Bu şartlarda devam edemeyiz” dedi._

Azeri Trend Ajansı’na göre, Davos’ta gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtlayan Aliyev, *Nabucco projesi*nden de yakındı.

Nabucco’nun cevapsız kalmış sorularla dolu olduğunu söyleyen Azeri lider, _“Bu projeyi kim ileri taşıyacak, belli değil. Gaz üretimiyle, bunun taşınmasıyla ilgili müzakereleri kim yürütecek? Gazı kim pazarlayacak? Fiyatlama nasıl yapılacak? Bu soruların cevaplarını hala bilmiyoruz”_ diye konuştu.

Aliyev, Nabucco projesi çerçevesinde ihraç edilecek gazın Avrupa Birliği ülkelerine nasıl iletileceğinin ve transit konularının da hala cevap beklediğini söyledi.

2011 yılında inşaatına başlanması ve 2014’te tamamlanması öngörülen projenin yüzde 30’luk maliyeti Nabucco’ya ortak şirketler tarafından karşılanacak. Kalan miktarın borçlanarak finansa edilmesi planlanıyor

...

----------

